# Internetgeschwindigkeitsrangliste



## GTA 3 (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich habe mir überlegt, wieso es hier nicht eine Rangliste für, wer hat den schnellsten Internetanschluss gibt und eröffne hier mit den ersten.

*Voraussetzungen: *

- Empfehlenswert ist der Test auf speedtest.net, aber ihr könnt natürlich auch andere Tester verwenden, nur bitte testet es auch mit speedtest.net und überprüft ob die Ergebnisse beider Tester in etwa    stimmen, keine Ahnung ich erhalte bei jedem Test andere Werte, wobei es sich meistens um Zequetsche handelt.
- Man muss hier natürlich angemeldet sein.
- Unter Internetanschluss wird die Geschwindigkeit eingetragen, die man bestellt hat bzw. als Flat besitzt.

So sollte dann der Post aussehen, damit ich die Daten schnellstmöglich und leicht eintragen kann.

Platz|PCGHX-Nick|Anbieter|Ort|Internetanschluss|-|Download|Upload|Connections|Ping|Bild 

_Sortiert wird nach der Downloadgeschwindigkeit, der schnellste ist natürlich auf Platz 1 und der langsamste ganz unten._ 




Platz|PCGHX-Nick|Anbieter|Ort|Internetanschluss|
*Tests:*
|Download|Upload|Connections|Ping|Bild 
*1.)*
|
theLamer | TU Dresden (AG DSN)| Dresden | VDSL 100 Mbit symmetrisch
| | 299.840 kbit/s| 140.370 Kbit/s| - |5 ms|
Link
*2.)*
|Shiek | KDG | München
 | -
| | 101.530 kbit/s| 6.110 Kbit/s| - |15 ms|
Link

*3.)*
|
robbe | -|Leipzig| 100 Mbit
| | 85.140 kbit/s| 13.050 Kbit/s| - |3 ms|
Link

*4.)*
|
F1rewalker
 | Kabel DE| Hamburg | 60 Mbit/s
| | 
60.912 kb/s|4123 kb/s|-|7ms
|
Link

*5.)*
|hirschi-94|Kabel DE|München|-| | 60.220 kbit/s| 4.090 Kbit/s| - |14 ms|
Link
*6.)*
|Bambusbar| Telekom AG | Hannover | VDSL 50 | | 54.370 kbit/s| 6.830 Kbit/s| - |26 ms|
Link

*7.)*
|Re4dt| KabelBW |Geislingen/Steige|50 Mbit's
| | 50.000 Kbit/s| 2.526 Kbit/s| 2142 p/s |14 ms|
Link

*8.)*
|GTA 3|Kabel BW|Schwäbisch Hall|50 Mbit/s| | 49.791 Kbit/s| 2.614 Kbit/s| 2750 p/s |21 ms|
Link
*9.)*
|moreply|Telekom|Tutzing|50 Mbit||47.390 Kbit/s|8.520 Kbit/s Mbps||18 ms|
Link
*10.)*
|toxic27|1&1|Düsseldorf|50 Mbit/s| | 47.366 Kbit/s| 9.062 Kbit/s| 2797 p/s |22 ms|
Link
*11.)*
|skyw8lk3r | Telekom | Berlin | VDSL 50 Entertain| | 45.330 Kbit/s| 8.370 Kbit/s| 2069 p/s |29 ms|
Link
*12.)*
|Colonia | Unitymedia | -| -| | 32.190 Kbit/s| 1.080 Kbit/s| - |15 ms|
Link

*13.)*
|Rurdo|UPC Chello/Austria|Austria, Wien|35 Mbit/s| | 28.373 Kbit/s| 4.173 Kbit/s| 1985 p/s |21 ms|
Link
*14.)*
|DJ-SK | Deutsche Telekom AG | Neu-Ulm | VDSL 25| | 23.466 Kbit/s| 4.800 Kbit/s| 2726 p/s |22 ms|
Link

*15.)*
|Headcrash|Unity Media|Herford(OHL)|-| | 20.304 Kbit/s| 1.255 Kbit/s| 2767 p/s |11 ms|
Link
*16.)*
|ConNerVos | cablesurf.de | Güstrow | 16.000| | 15.290 Kbit/s| 880Kbit/s| - |22 ms|
Link

*17.)*
|Bierseppi|Telekom|Nähe Passau|DSL 16000|-|13.600 Kbit/s| 980 Kbit/s |2069 p/s|22ms|
Link
*18.)*
|Alex0309 | 1und1 | Erkelenz | DSL 16000|-|10.400 Kbit/s| 944 Kbit/s |2686 p/s|21ms|
Link

*19.)*
|Ingrimm|Arcor|-|-| | 10.132 Kbit/s| 1.072 Kbit/s| 1402 p/s |31 ms|
Link

*20.)*
|PsychoQeeny | MDSL | Magdeburg | 9 Mbit/s | |8.893Kbit/s | 506Kbit/s | 1846 p/s | 43 ms|
Link
*21.)*
|root | Alice | Wernigerode (Harz) | - | |8.550Kbit/s | 295Kbit/s | 1375 p/s | 49 ms|
Link
*22.)*
|Infin1ty | Telekom | Hamburg | - | |5.644Kbit/s | 550Kbit/s | 1310 p/s | 61 ms|
Link
*23.)*
|Rayza | NetCologne | Frechen | DSL 6.000  | |4.163Kbit/s | Messfehler | - | 37 ms|
Link

*24.)*
|ghostadmin|Telekom Austria|Villach Umgebung|4,1 Mbit/s| | 3.540 Kbit/s| 357 Kbit/s| 1890 p/s |22 ms|
Link
*25.)*
|Nico Bellic|O2|NRW|3,6 Mbit/s| | 1.493 Kbit/s| 362 Kbit/s| 744 p/s |156 ms|
Link

*26.)*
|mari 0|-|-|-| | 209 Kbit/s| 80 Kbit/s| 47 p/s |0 ms|
Link
*
27.)*
|ich558|Telekom|Passau|-| | 43 Kbit/s| 8 Kbit/s| - |114 ms|
Link


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*

Dieser "Benchmark"-Vergleich ist total überflüssig, denn wie du schon bemerkt hast ist es immer ein anderes Ergebnis pro Messung mit dem Selben Anschluß. Wie oft willst du denn User updaten, einmal am Tag? 
Zumal es hier im Forum sowas ähnliches gibt (weiß aber gerade net wo und hab auch keine Lust zu suchen)!


----------



## Vaykir (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*

Bin mal gespannt wie viel Prozent der Personen hier ausm Forum Zugang zu 16.000er DSL haben... geschweige denn mehr.


----------



## GTA 3 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*

Könnt ihr nicht direkt auch eure Daten mitteilen ? Dann würd ich die gleich eintragen.^^


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*

So eine Liste gibt es doch schon afaik Oo


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*

Schau mal hier...

Lass deinen Thread einfach in das Internet Forum verschieben, und den alten Benchmark Thread, der ehh schon lange nicht mehr aktualisiert wurde von einem Mod schließen.

EDIT: hirschi-94 | KABEL DE | München | 60,22MBit/s | 4,09MBit/s | 14ms | Tester


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*

PsychoQeeny | MDSL | Magdeburg | 9000Mbit/s | 8893Kbit/s | 506Kbit/s | 1846P/s | 43ping |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]link[/U]


----------



## Vaykir (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr nicht direkt auch eure Daten mitteilen ? Dann würd ich die gleich eintragen.^^


 
nö, ich lasse mich doch net in nen thread eintragen wo ich letzter bin


----------



## mari0 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*



Vaykir schrieb:


> nö, ich lasse mich doch net in nen thread eintragen wo ich letzter bin



Du kannst dich jetzt eintragen lassen, schlechter wie meins kanns ja fast gar nicht sein. 


http://speed.io/pics/4371/0453/speed.io.png

edit: Aber meinen Ping kann keiner unterbieten.


----------



## Ingrimm (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*

Soviel zum Thema Sinn und Unsinn dieser Test und deren Wahrheitsgehalt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*

ghostadmin | Telekom Austria| Villach Umgebung | 4,1Mbit/s / 0,5Mit/s | 3540Kbit/s | 357Kbit/s | 1890P/M | 22ms | LINK

Nicht grade der Hit, aber was besseres geht hier nicht.


----------



## Nico Bellic (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*

Nico Bellic: O2 / NRW /3,6 Mbit/s / 1493 Kbit/s /  362 Kbit/Sek / 744 p/s / 156 ms  Bild

Ich bereite mich scnon mal auf den Award für die langsamste Verbindung vor


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*



Vaykir schrieb:


> nö, ich lasse mich doch net in nen thread eintragen wo ich letzter bin


  



mari0 schrieb:


> Du kannst dich jetzt eintragen lassen, schlechter wie meins kanns ja fast gar nicht sein.
> 
> http://speed.io/pics/4371/0453/speed.io.png
> 
> edit: Aber meinen Ping kann keiner unterbieten.


  Wtf..



Ingrimm schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Sinn und Unsinn dieser Test und deren Wahrheitsgehalt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bitte vollständige Angaben, Ort usw. nicht vorhanden, falls du es nicht preisgeben willst, gibts haue! 
Nö die Entscheidung ist dir überlassen.



ghostadmin schrieb:


> ghostadmin | Telekom Austria| Villach Umgebung | 4,1Mbit/s / 0,5Mit/s | 3540Kbit/s | 357Kbit/s | 1890P/M | 22ms | LINK
> 
> Nicht grade der Hit, aber was besseres geht hier nicht.


 



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Nico Bellic: O2 / NRW /3,6 Mbit/s / 1493 Kbit/s /  362 Kbit/Sek / 744 p/s / 156 ms  Bild
> 
> Ich bereite mich scnon mal auf den Award für die langsamste Verbindung vor


 Krasser Ping.  Kannst du damit überhaupt Online spielen ?!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie viel Prozent der Personen hier ausm Forum Zugang zu 16.000er DSL haben... geschweige denn mehr.




Hab nur 20mb, könnte aber auch 100mb haben, brauch ich aber nicht


----------



## Nico Bellic (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Krasser Ping.  Kannst du damit überhaupt Online spielen ?!


Es ist möglich, allerdings ist man schon arg gehandicapt...
Bei Autorennen und Strategiespielen gibt es aber kaum Probleme...


----------



## ich558 (23. Juni 2011)

So, wer ist neidisch? 

ich558 | Telekom | Passau | - | 43 kb/s | 8 kb/s | - | 114ms |Link


----------



## PsychoQeeny (24. Juni 2011)

@TE 

 der Link geht bei mir nicht und du hast auch Falsche werte in deine Tabelle von mir


----------



## root (24. Juni 2011)

root | Alice | Wernigerode (Harz) | 8,5 Mbit/s / 0,5 Mbit/s | 1375P/M | 27ms | speedtest.net , http://www.speedtest.net/result/1355384801.pngspeed.io


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2011)

Headcrash | UnityMedia | Herford (OWL) | 20,3 MB | 1,25MB | 2767 | 11ms | http://speed.io/pics/2153/0840/speed.io.png

Ist schon länger her wo ich den Test gemacht habe. Aber hat sich nix geändert.


----------



## Memphys (24. Juni 2011)

Memphys |1und1 |Witten(NRW) | D: 6 MBit / U: 0,5 MBit | D: 2000 KBit / U: 400 KBit  |Link geht imo nicht, bin mir aber sehr sicher das es so ist, weil ich mit schon seehr oft drüber aufgeregt hab


----------



## Rurdo (26. Juni 2011)

3 | Rurdo | UPC/Chello Austria | Österreich,Wien | 35k |-| 28373 | 4173 | 1985 | 21 |  

```
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/g90s-11-19ca-jpg-nb.html
```


----------



## GTA 3 (26. Juni 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> So, wer ist neidisch?
> 
> ich558 | Telekom | Passau | - | 43 kb/s | 8 kb/s | - | 114ms |Link


 



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> der Link geht bei mir nicht und du hast auch Falsche werte in deine Tabelle von mir


fixed! 



root schrieb:


> root | Alice | Wernigerode (Harz) | 8,5 Mbit/s / 0,5 Mbit/s | 1375P/M | 27ms | speedtest.net , http://www.speedtest.net/result/1355384801.pngspeed.io






Headcrash schrieb:


> Headcrash | UnityMedia | Herford (OWL) | 20,3 MB | 1,25MB | 2767 | 11ms | http://speed.io/pics/2153/0840/speed.io.png
> 
> Ist schon länger her wo ich den Test gemacht habe. Aber hat sich nix geändert.






Memphys schrieb:


> Memphys |1und1 |Witten(NRW) | D: 6 MBit / U: 0,5 MBit | D: 2000 KBit / U: 400 KBit  |Link geht imo nicht, bin mir aber sehr sicher das es so ist, weil ich mit schon seehr oft drüber aufgeregt hab


Ohne Screenshot kein Eintrag.



Rurdo schrieb:


> 3 | Rurdo | UPC/Chello Austria | Österreich,Wien | 35k |-| 28373 | 4173 | 1985 | 21 |
> 
> ```
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/g90s-11-19ca-jpg-nb.html
> ```


----------



## Infin1ty (26. Juni 2011)

Infin1ty | Telekom | Hamburg | 5,6 Mbit | 0,55 Mbit | 1310P/M | 61ms | Link


----------



## DJ-SK (26. Juni 2011)

DJ-SK | Deutsche Telekom AG | Neu-Ulm | VDSL 25 | 23.466 kbit/s | 4800kbit/s | 2726 | 22ms | http://speed.io/pics/4395/0799/speed.io.png


----------



## theLamer (26. Juni 2011)

Jungs, was habt ihr denn für lahmes Internet -wie wäres mal mit 300 Megabit Download? Jetzt gegen Abend isses schneller als am Tag (da meist nur so ~130 Mbit) - Upload is mit 140 MBit/s auch okay 

theLamer | TU Dresden (AG DSN) | Dresden | VDSL 100 Mbit symmetrisch |299.84 MBit/s |140.37 MBit/s |5ms |Bild


----------



## DJ-SK (27. Juni 2011)

und jetzt mal bitte deine eigene verbindung... -.-


----------



## Re4dt (27. Juni 2011)

theLamer schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, was habt ihr denn für lahmes Internet -wie wäres mal mit 300 Megabit Download? Jetzt gegen Abend isses schneller als am Tag (da meist nur so ~130 Mbit) - Upload is mit 140 MBit/s auch okay
> 
> theLamer | TU Dresden (AG DSN) | Dresden | VDSL 100 Mbit symmetrisch |299.84 MBit/s |140.37 MBit/s |5ms |Bild



What the Hell?!?!?!
Und ich dachte ich hab mit meinen 50 MBit/s sehr schnelles Internet xD


----------



## theLamer (27. Juni 2011)

DJ-SK schrieb:


> und jetzt mal bitte deine eigene verbindung... -.-


 Das ist Studentenwohnheim - glaubst du ich bin um die Uhrzeit in der Uni oder komme da überhaupt rein?


----------



## watercooled (27. Juni 2011)

Das heißt What the **** 

Aber echt: 299 Mbit Download Speed... Das ist echt göttlich!

Und ich habe gerade mal 384kbit...

Mfg


----------



## DJ-SK (27. Juni 2011)

@theLamer: Na toll, Studentenwohnheim... xD


----------



## Re4dt (27. Juni 2011)

|Re4dt| KabelBW |Geislingen/Steige|50 Mbit's| 50Mbit's|2,526Mbit's|2142|14ms|Bild

Somit hab ich GTA3 getoppt


----------



## Bambusbar (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*

| Bambusbar| Telekom AG | Hannover | VDSL 50 | 54,37MBit/s | 6,83MBit/s | - | 26ms | Bild


----------



## GTA 3 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Infin1ty | Telekom | Hamburg | 5,6 Mbit | 0,55 Mbit | 1310P/M | 61ms | Link






DJ-SK schrieb:


> DJ-SK | Deutsche Telekom AG | Neu-Ulm | VDSL 25 | 23.466 kbit/s | 4800kbit/s | 2726 | 22ms | http://speed.io/pics/4395/0799/speed.io.png






theLamer schrieb:


> Jungs, was habt ihr denn für lahmes Internet -wie wäres mal mit 300 Megabit Download? Jetzt gegen Abend isses schneller als am Tag (da meist nur so ~130 Mbit) - Upload is mit 140 MBit/s auch okay
> 
> theLamer | TU Dresden (AG DSN) | Dresden | VDSL 100 Mbit symmetrisch |299.84 MBit/s |140.37 MBit/s |5ms |Bild


Ach du ******  



Re4dt schrieb:


> |Re4dt| KabelBW |Geislingen/Steige|50 Mbit's| 50Mbit's|2,526Mbit's|2142|14ms|Bild
> 
> Somit hab ich GTA3 getoppt


Verdammt!  



Bambusbar schrieb:


> | Bambusbar| Telekom AG | Hannover | VDSL 50 | 54,37MBit/s | 6,83MBit/s | - | 26ms | Bild


 

So Liste aktualisiert, bei Fehlerfunde bitte melden.  Wir haben ne neue Nummer 1! Glückwunsch "theLamer"!!!


----------



## robbe (27. Juni 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung hier sollten wirklich nur Ergebnisse von Privaten Leitungen rein. Ergebnisse von irgendwelchen Uni Leitungen machen die Liste kaputt, da haben Leute mit "normalen" Leitungen keine Chance mehr in den oberen Teil der Liste zu kommen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Juni 2011)

Man könnte ja Uni Leitungen von normalen separieren. 

Ich würde hier so wieso vieles anders machen. 

Das wäre:

Eine extra Tabelle für die Download Speed/Upload/Ping etc. würde viel mehr sinn machen.


----------



## GTA 3 (27. Juni 2011)

Hmm ich lass mir was überlegen, aber erst am Wochenende, schreib morgen ne Chemie, übermorgen ein Referat und dann noch ne GFS und Donnerstag Deutsch!


----------



## theLamer (27. Juni 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja Uni Leitungen von normalen separieren.
> 
> Ich würde hier so wieso vieles anders machen.
> 
> ...



Du willst doch nur erster sein, oh Mann.
Wenn du dich über sowas definierst - bitte. Ich kann auch gerne von der Liste gelöscht werden, is mir egal... aber bitte whine hier nicht rum wie ein Kiddy.


----------



## Re4dt (27. Juni 2011)

Leute chillt doch  ich würde vorschlagen das  thelamer auch auf der Liste bleibt weil ich meine er besitzt diese Geschwindigkeit. Egal ob nun Uni oder privat  aber es bleibt euch überlassen Einigt euch.


----------



## watercooled (27. Juni 2011)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zu den Uni Leitungen? Sind das spezielle Kabel?


----------



## theLamer (27. Juni 2011)

Studentenwohnheim und Uninetz sind in Dresden halt Testgebiete für VDSL oder keine Ahnung was das ist, irgendwas, was es halt noch nicht gibt 
Nützen tut es einem nix, der Traffic is auf 6 GB/Woche beschränkt. Die kann man in unter 10min erreichen 

so habs: 


			
				AG DSN schrieb:
			
		

> *Wundtstraße 1/5/7/9/11 und Zellescher Weg*
> 
> 
> Anschluss erfolgt über Glasfaser (500 Mbit/s) an das Universitätsrechenzentrum der TU Dresden.


Da müsste eig mehr drin sein als 300 MBit/s  hier stehts auf der Seite


----------



## DJ-SK (28. Juni 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja Uni Leitungen von normalen separieren.



Also dafür wäre ich auch. An sonsten finde ich die Liste aber gut... Nur so ein "abnormaler" Unianschluss verfälscht halt ein bisschen die Tabelle... ^^


----------



## F1rewalker (28. Juni 2011)

dann mach ich auch mal mit:

F1rewalker|Kabel DE|Hamburg|60Mbit's|-|60912 kb/s|4123 kb/s|-|7ms|Test


----------



## GTA 3 (28. Juni 2011)

So ich werde die Tabelle so lassen wie es ist, egal ob Uni oder private! Wenn aber mehr Unileitungen hier erscheinen werde ich ab einer gewissen Anzahl dann eine weitere Tabelle eintragen! Tabelle wird erst morgen aktualisiert!


----------



## theLamer (28. Juni 2011)

DAnn kannst du bei mir statt 100 MBit symmetrisch 500 MBit/s schreiben, habs wie gesdagt rausgefunden (Seite 4, post#40)



> *Hochschulstraße 46/48/50*
> 
> 
> Anschluss erfolgt über Glasfaser (1000 Mbit/s) zur Sektion Wundtstraße.


*habenwill* - Gigabit-Lan-Internet, wie geil.... aber 500 MBit/s sind auch akzeptabel


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Juni 2011)

theLamer schrieb:


> Du willst doch nur erster sein, oh Mann.
> Wenn du dich über sowas definierst - bitte. Ich kann auch gerne von der Liste gelöscht werden, is mir egal... aber bitte whine hier nicht rum wie ein Kiddy.


 
Man man man, ich hätte es doch dazu schreiben sollen, dass es mir nicht darum geht...
Mir ist bei der letzten Liste, die es hier gibt aber nicht mehr aktualisiert wird aufgefallen, dass es vielleicht sinnvoll wäre. Aber lassen wir das weil sonst bist ja du traurig wenn du nicht mehr erster bist (nicht ganz ernst nehmen - kann ich dir aber genau so unterstellen.) 

Von dem abgesehen gibt es hier ein paar Leute die privat eine 100 bzw. 128Mbit Leitung haben, von daher rutsche ich so oder so bald runter - was ja logisch ist.


----------



## theLamer (29. Juni 2011)

ICh mein das ist auch kein Bechmark... das hat überhaput REIN GAR NIX mit Eigenleistung zu tun, als ob man auf irgendne Platzierung noch stolz sein könnte 
MIr es es wayne ob ich dadrauf stehe oder nicht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Juni 2011)

Sicher macht es wenig Sinn...

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn du die 6Gb Traffic erreicht hast? Wird dann gedrosselt oder ganz abgeschalten?


----------



## theLamer (29. Juni 2011)

6 BG Traffic in 7 laufenden Tagen, also werd ich freigeschaltet, wennd er gesamttraffic unter 6 GB ist, also meist nur einen Tag. Passiert mir eigentlcih nicht oft, wenn dass gehe ich zum Ziehen in due Uni, da sind zwar nur 8 MBit/s oder so über WLAN, aber das is auch okay


----------



## toxic27 (29. Juni 2011)

toxic27 / 1&1 / Düsseldorf (NRW) D: 47366 / U: 9062 / Ping: 22 ms


----------



## robbe (30. Juni 2011)

robbe / An! / Leipzig / 100Mbit / 85,14Mbits / 13,05Mbits / 3ms / Link


Leider komm ich aufgrund schlechter Gebäudeverkabelung (Altbau) nicht ganz auf die 100Mbit, aber ansonsten ist die Leitung klasse.


----------



## Bierseppi (5. Juli 2011)

Bierseppi|Telekom|Nähe Passau|DSL 16000|-|13,6Mbps|0,98 Mbps|2069|22ms|Link  Link2


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. Juli 2011)

skyw8lk3r | Telekom | Berlin | VDSL 50 Entertain | 45,33 Mbits| 8,37 Mbits | http://speed.io/pics/4421/7868/speed.io.png


----------



## Alex0309 (6. Juli 2011)

Alex0309 | 1und1 | Erkelenz | DSL 16000 | 10,4 MBits  | 0.92 Mbits | 21ms |  http://speed.io/pics/4423/9835/speed.io.png


----------



## Colonia (6. Juli 2011)

So,
da der andere Thread für Tod erklärt wurde, schreibe ich meine Ergebnisse hier nochmal rein:

32,19 MB/s | 1,08 MB/s | 15 ms | Colonia | Unitymedia | http://www.speedtest.net/result/1373253358.png


----------



## F1rewalker (9. Juli 2011)

was ist denn hier mit dem Thread, ist der auch schon tot?


----------



## GTA 3 (9. Juli 2011)

Nein, zur Zeit hab noch sau viele Klassenarbeiten und bin total ausgebucht! Aktualisiert wird erst Ende der nächsten Woche!


----------



## Shiek (11. Juli 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal 

Shiek | KDG | München (Bayern) | D: 101,53Mbit/s | U: 6,11 Mbit/s | P: 5ms | Speedtest 1 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Juli 2011)

ConNerVos | cablesurf.de | Güstrow | 16.000 | 15.290 k/bits | 880 k/bits | 22 ms | http://www.speedtest.net/result/1379966121.png


----------



## Rayza (11. Juli 2011)

Rayza | NetCologne | Frechen | DSL 6.000 | 4163 kbit/s | 40501 kbit/s | 37ms | speedioioio.JPG - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen

Ich frag mich ob der Unterschied vom DL zu meinem Upspeed normal ist o_O

Wieistmeineip sagt folgendes:

4.247 kbit/s 	(531 kByte/s)
735 kbit/s	(92 kByte/s)

Bezieht sich auf die kbit/s anzeige, die bei speedio riesig ist


----------



## robbe (11. Juli 2011)

Rayza schrieb:


> Rayza | NetCologne | Frechen | DSL 6.000 | 4163 kbit/s | 40501 kbit/s | 37ms | speedioioio.JPG - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
> 
> Ich frag mich ob der Unterschied vom DL zu meinem Upspeed normal ist o_O
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Upload wird sohl ein Messfehler sein. Wie hoch ist er denn in der Praxis, also auserhalb von Speedtests?


----------



## Shiek (15. Juli 2011)

Der Thread ist wohl auch schon dem Tode nahe


----------



## robbe (15. Juli 2011)

Er meint ja, das er ihn Ende der Woche aktualisieren würde, was dann spätestens Sonntag wäre. Bloß wenn das jetzt schon so schleift (das Aktualisieren dürfte ja nun nicht so zeitaufwendig sein) wirst du wohl recht haben.


----------



## GTA 3 (15. Juli 2011)

Man man, ihr könnt euch wohl nicht gedulden.... Update!


----------



## axxo (17. Juli 2011)

Da dieses Speed.io bei mir mittendrin immer hängen bleibt, hab ich mal Speedtest.net genommen:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1389348038.png

passt aber nicht zur Tabelle von daher muss es ja nit unbedingt in die Liste


----------



## danomat (19. Juli 2011)

Platz|Danomat|Tcom|Hofheim i Ufr|DSL light offen|-|1958|174|159|-|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayza (20. Juli 2011)

@robbe - ist wohl ein fehler (vll liegt es an opera)

hab normal ca. 80-110kb/s (uploadspeed)


----------



## theLamer (7. August 2011)

theLamer | AG DSN | Dresden | Glaskabel 500MBit/s|-|393.92 MBit/s|146.76 MBit/S|5ms|http://www.speedtest.net/result/1421736298.png

Heute ist mal wieder etwas schneller


----------



## Bruce112 (7. August 2011)

Bruce112/ Unitymedia/ Köln /Kabel DSL/32mbit/36672Kbits/1105kbits/ .speed.io]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## sentinel1 (9. August 2011)

mit meiner bis zu 16er bei Vodafone habe ich bei fats allen CSS - Servern nen Ping von 5    (ok, der Verteiler steht direkt 2 Meter vor der Haustür aber trotzdem fett oder?), bei Steam 1,5 MB Download und ,12  MB up ist schon ausreichend.

Nen 5er Ping muss ich im Lan erstmal schaffen


----------



## robbe (10. August 2011)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> mit meiner bis zu 16er bei Vodafone habe ich bei fats allen CSS - Servern nen Ping von 5    (ok, der Verteiler steht direkt 2 Meter vor der Haustür aber trotzdem fett oder?), bei Steam 1,5 MB Download und ,12  MB up ist schon ausreichend.
> 
> Nen 5er Ping muss ich im Lan erstmal schaffen


 
Jetzt bräuchten wir nur noch nen Screen dazu.


----------



## robbe (17. August 2011)

Bei mir gibts ein kleines Update:

robbe / HL komm / Leipzig / 100Mbit / 88,62Mbits / 18,06Mbits / 3ms / Link


----------



## taks (22. August 2011)

taks / TLI / Ausland / - / 85.49Mbits / 62.10Mbits / 4ms / Link


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. August 2011)

Wollte bei euch mal fragen und zwar ob das für DSL 6000 soweit ok ist


----------



## Crenshaw (23. August 2011)

Mein ergebniss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (31. August 2011)

Meine ersten Tests  Mir langt das erstmal 

sentinel1|Vodafone(Arcor)|>16K|14018|1050|2959|21

Es handelt sich um eine 'bis zu' 16000er - Leitung


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. August 2011)

BautznerSnef|Telekom|Bautzen|16K|-|11893|972|1440|36|http://speed.io/pics/4600/9775/speed.io.png


----------



## smatter (31. August 2011)

uhi...da mache ich doch auch mal mit..



*smatter|Kabeldeutschland|Hannover|32Mbit|-|32731|1809|2975|22|**LINK*


.....warte endlich auf die 100Mbit leitung von KD...

btw..wäre es nicht Ratsam, die Leitungen von den leitungen zu trennen...zB. Spalte für 16k, 32k, 100k etc...?


----------



## robbe (31. August 2011)

smatter schrieb:


> uhi...da mache ich doch auch mal mit..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Halte ich eigentlich nicht für sinnvoll. Fände es nur sinnvoll private und gewerbliche (zb.Uni) Leitungen zu trennen.

Außerdem scheint hier sowieso nichts mehr zu passieren, die Liste wurde schon seit mitte Juli nicht mehr aktualisiert.


----------



## smatter (31. August 2011)

naja wat solls....eben eine *Eintagsfliege*...


----------



## cycosaw (3. September 2011)

Hi,
so sieht es bei mir aus
Ist eine 16ker Leitung. Mein Download beträgt max 1,2mb/sek
http://www.speedtest.net/result/590744387.png

Ergebnisse von http://www.speed.io
(Kopiert am 2011-09-03 18:48:09)
Download: 9686 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 934 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 1366 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 44 ms


----------



## Patze (14. September 2011)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1482396396.png

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...-sehr-gering-maximal-12-50-a.html#post3430630


----------



## r|sen_ (14. September 2011)

r|sen_
100MBit
Kabel Deutschland
Hamburg

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1482795454.png

und das Ding von Speed.io (find ich ja schon komisch)

Ergebnisse von speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest
(Kopiert am 2011-09-14 18:36:47)
Download: 30001 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 6338 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 2789 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 13 ms


----------



## der_yappi (14. September 2011)

Nick: der_yappi
Anbieter: KabelBW
Tarif: CleverKabel 32MBit
Ort: Straubenhardt
Down: 32,79MBit
Up: 0,98MBit
Ping: 20ms




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikk o. laus (17. September 2011)

Nick: nikk o. laus
Anbieter: o2
Anbindung: Handy-Funkmast in ca. 6-9km
Ort: Tief im Schwarzwald
Down: 3-15 kByte/s (je nach Wetter)
Up: 3-6 kByte/s (je nach Wetter)
Ping: 200-6300 (via Hamachi)

Finnland: Breitband-Internet wird Grundrecht - News - CHIP Online
Wenn das dort geht will ich das hier auch!


----------



## sentinel1 (17. September 2011)

Damals war bei Kabelinternet der Ping immer sehr variabel (also ein nogo fürs Onlinezocken), zum Benchen muss man halt nur öfters testen, aber zum Spielen und TS3 ein absolutes NO-GO.

Wie sieht es bei Euch so aus? 

(Bei mir pendelt sich der Ping auf konstant 5 bis 9 ein - CSS Beta | 30 bis 50 - BC2)


----------



## Wincenty (19. September 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*

Wincenty|Luxembourg Online SA|Troisvierges|5 Mbps|-|5.10 Mbps|0.49 Mbps|-|41 ms|Link


----------



## thysol (27. September 2011)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*

4|thysol|Trinity College Dublin|Dublin|100Mbit|-|80.02Mbps|72.93Mbps|4ms|Bild 

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1504913627.png

Mir gefällt das der Upload kaum langsamer ist als der Download.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (19. Oktober 2011)

kabel schland...

also der NL-Server in eindhoven kann die 100mbit gerade so stemmen.

3|die.foenfrisur|KDG|Bremen|100mbit|-|102,05mbit|5,75mbit|Connections|25|Bild

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1544508009.png

mfg


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Oktober 2011)

Nun komme ich mit dem superschnellen ISDN!!!! 

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1470969670.png 

Zum Glück wurde bei uns in der Nähe eine LTE Funkmast aufgestellt, 
dann hab ich ab so ca. nächste Woche schnelles LTE


----------



## scorparc (20. Oktober 2011)

X|scorparc|Kabel BW|Tübingen|20 Mbit/s|-|20262 Kbit/s|1008 Kbit/s|2800 p/s|19 ms|Link


----------



## PC GAMER (20. Oktober 2011)

Signatur. Unitymedia.


----------



## mns1188 (20. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unitymedia 
Frankfurt
3play 32000


gruß mns1188


----------



## Razer83 (20. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnesh (20. Oktober 2011)

X|Valnesh|EWE-Tel|-|-|0,46mbit|0,1mbit|-|367ms|Bild

Ja, der Ping ist ganz ohne Download so!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (20. Oktober 2011)

x|mastermaisi777|Liwest|Linz|-|-|17,53mbit|1,27mbit|-|15|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alaine (20. Oktober 2011)

Alaine|Telekom|München|VDSL 50|-|47,63Mbps|8,93Mbps|-|28ms



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3nnY008 (25. Oktober 2011)

K3nnY008|Unitymedia|Münster|100Mbit|-|83,27Mb/s|5,48Mb/s|-|11ms
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1554406899.png


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (25. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da könnte ich sogar 10MBit Lan zur Fritzbox legen


----------



## Schrotty (29. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal meine Werte:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1561763749.png

Anbieter: UPC
Tarif: Fiber Power Ultra 
Ort: Wien (Österreich)
Internetanschluss: Kabel
Download: 96,19 Mb/S
Upload: 7,68 Mb/S
Ping: 12


----------



## winner961 (29. Oktober 2011)

so ich glaub das schlechteste internet ever :http://www.speedtest.net/result/1561871670.png:(:(:daumen2::daumen2:


----------



## skyw8lk3r (29. Oktober 2011)

winner961 schrieb:


> so ich glaub das schlechteste internet ever :http://www.speedtest.net/result/1561871670.png:(:(:daumen2::daumen2:



hier habs mal ordentlich gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





was issen das ne 1k leitung


----------



## winner961 (29. Oktober 2011)

danke skyw8lk3r theoretisch ne 2000 leitung


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

alice/16000er

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1578713436.png


----------



## piti_the_drummer (15. Januar 2012)

piti_the_drummer | Kabel.de | Germering (Oberbayern) | D: 100 MBit / U: 6 MBit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. Januar 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1708166085.png


----------



## Manfrde97 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*

Meins is sau schlecht: 

Speedtest.net - erste


----------



## mrfloppy (18. Januar 2012)

Netcologne 18M

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1713822879.png


----------



## green_Nerd (20. Januar 2012)

12|green_Nerd|Kabel BW|Karlsruhe|VDSL 32|-|30.790 KBit/sec|1000 KBit/sec|-|18 ms|http://www.speedtest.net/result/1718059983.png

Darf ich doppelt Posten? Sprich wie Nummer 1 auch mal mein Uninetz einstöpseln??

Gruß Nerd


----------



## flotrin (20. Januar 2012)

Flotrin | Vodafone | Ölbronn | LTE 21Mbit/s | 13100 Kbit/s | 5100 Kbit/s | 568p/s | 156ms | http://speed.io/pics/5137/1926/speed.io.png


Schwankt ziemlich stark.
Habe bisher nur einmal 21Mbit erreicht.

Mfg
Flotrin


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. Januar 2012)

Meins ist zwar schlecht, aber das macht nichts ^^
ok ich hab gelogen, ich hasse es  

aber mein Kaff wird dieses Jahr endlich ausgebaut 

john201050 | Telekom | Kenzingen | 2000er | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius | Telekom |Oldenburg | VDSL 25 | 23.160 Kbit/s | 4.640 Kbit/s | 22 ms | Link


----------



## danomat (20. Februar 2012)

Danomat | Telekom | Hofheim | VDSL 50 | 48.893 Kbit/s | 7.616 Kbit/s | 50 ms| link

upload is normal 10mbit. aber die testserver in deutschland zeigen mir alle nur 30-45mbit download. im schnitt hab ich 5,9mb/s
http://speedtest.net/result/1784642833.png


----------



## fr0gg3r (20. Februar 2012)

fr0gg3r | Unitymedia | NRW | VDSL 64 MBit | 66.730 KBit/s | 5.440 Kbit/s | 15 ms | Link


----------



## klonekrieger (20. Februar 2012)

klonekrieger | Kabel BW | BaWü | DSL 25 MBit | 23.500 Kbit/s | 1.100 Kbit/s | 19ms | http://www.speedtest.net/result/1785668634.png


----------



## Gothic1806 (21. Februar 2012)

Gothic1806|Kabel DE|Weiden|DSL 32MBit|32400 Kbit/s|1.990 Kbit/s|20 ms|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg   Markus


----------



## stimpi2k4 (21. Februar 2012)

stimpi2k4|Arcore|Düsseldorf|5Mbs|-|5|0,5||10|http://www.speedtest.net/result/1786776543.png


----------



## GTA 3 (21. Februar 2012)

So, werde die Liste in den nächsten zwei Wochen updaten. 

Es gibt ne kleine Regeländerung!!
Alle Messungen bitte durch die Webseite speedtest.net durchführen und nicht mehr mit speed.io.
Warum ? 
Einfach so.
 
Danke!


----------



## Iceananas (21. Februar 2012)

Dann schiebe ich mich mal dreist auf Platz 3 

Edit:
iceananas|LRZ München|München|100Mbits|-|94930|56710|-|15|http://www.speedtest.net/result/1786891600.png

Man kommt langsam in eine Gegend, wo der Server limitiert...


----------



## Shiek (24. Februar 2012)

Sollte man nicht auch unterscheiden zwischen Berufliche (in der Arbeit... nicht eigene! Leitungen)  und private Leitungen....   

Denn sonst könnte man ja auch gleich mit seinem Rootserver/Cluster diese Rangliste sprengen.


----------



## Iceananas (24. Februar 2012)

Das ist meine Leitung zu Hause, wohne im Wohnheim


----------



## treav0r (24. Februar 2012)

treav0r | Arcor | Langen | DSL6000 | 4.520 Kbit/s | 630 Kbit/s | 11 ms | LINK


----------



## the_pierced (25. Februar 2012)

the_pierced | UPC Chello Austria | Wien |100 Mbit/s | 95.350 Kbit/s | 5.920 Kbit/s | 13 ms | http://www.speedtest.net/result/1795776246.png


----------



## Iceananas (25. Februar 2012)

Eine null zu viel getippt?


----------



## Raketenjoint (25. Februar 2012)

Bin wahrscheinlich nicht der Beste, aber mitmachen ist alles.
http://www.speedtest.net/result/1796221047.png
11. Platz I Raketenjoint I KabelBW I Tamm I 32Mbit/s I - I 32,39Mb/s I 1,01 Mb/s I ? I 21 ms (beim 2. Mal 20ms)


----------



## Jolly91 (1. März 2012)

Bitteschön:

Jolly91| B.net| Nordburgenland | DSL 16.000 | 15,61Mb/s | 0,73 Mb/s | 11 ms l http://www.speedtest.net/result/1806602934.png


----------



## dasmussdaweg (11. April 2012)

dasmussdaweg ¦ Cablecom ¦ Bern ¦ Fibre Power 50 ¦ 53 Mb/s ¦ 5,38 Mb/s ¦ 13ms ¦ http://www.speedtest.net/result/1886999352.png


----------



## lassast13 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*

Ich weiß nich..
Is die Seite denn Legal?
Sie weiß wo ich bin!!!


----------



## ChaoZ (13. April 2012)

Ja ist sie. Und jeder, dessen Seite du besuchst, weiß auch wo du wohnst. Ist kein großes Ding.


----------



## Xibit1990 (10. Mai 2012)

Xibit1990 - Unitymedia - Bebra - 50 Mbit		 	Download:50,14 MBit/s           Upload: 2,45 Mbit/s       Ping: 5ms      Link


----------



## Rinkadink (11. Mai 2012)




----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius | Deutsche Telekom AG | Oldenburg | VDSL 25 | 23.040 Kbit/s | 4.640 Kbit/s | - | 23 ms | Link


----------



## klonekrieger (11. Juni 2012)

klonekrieger|Kabel BW|Stuttgart|DSL 32|31.03Mbit/s|0,99Mbit/s|65ms|http://www.speedtest.nethttp://www.speedtest.net/result/2002739046.png


----------



## The_Trasher (11. Juni 2012)

The_Trasher | Deutsche Telekom AG | Hohenthann ( Niederbayern ) | DSL 16.000 | 14.567  Kbit/s | 986 Kbit/s |

Komplette CD:	Größe: 650 MB, Download 6 Minuten und 6 Sekunden, Upload 90 Minuten und 0 Sekunden


----------



## NCphalon (12. Juni 2012)

NCphalon|Kabel DE|55444 Schweppenhausen|DOCSIS 32 Mbit|31950 kbps|1552 kbps|17ms|Speed: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2003477094.png Ping: http://www.pingtest.net/result/64466417.png

Komplette CD 700MB Download: 2:58 Min., Upload: 1:00:08 Std.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (27. Juli 2012)

Man muss auch mal die Positiven Seiten eines Umzugs sehen: 

R4z0r-WhatElse?!| Kabel DE | Lohne(Oldenburg) | 32Mbit | 32.023 kbit/s | 1.510 kbit/s | - | 25ms |Link

MfG


----------



## pedi (27. Juli 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2086990931.png

zur zeit vergräbt die telekom kabel hier in der strasse, mal abwarten, was dann geliefert wird. gibt bis jetzt nur dsl-light.
bin aber mit KD sehr zufrieden.
PS: ist eigentlich schon jemand von der drosselung betroffen worden?
ich nicht.


----------



## Clawhammer (28. Juli 2012)

pedi schrieb:


> PS: ist eigentlich schon jemand von der drosselung betroffen worden?
> ich nicht.


 
Von welcher Drosselung redest du? Bin auch bei KD.

Clawhammer | Kabel DE | Berlin | 100Mbit | 94.930 kbit/s | 6.070 kbit/s | - | 10ms  |Link


----------



## pedi (28. Juli 2012)

Kabel Deutschland: Klausel zur Drosselung von File-Sharing-Downloads in AGB eingefügt

davon


----------



## rhymz (28. Juli 2012)

kann der TE eigentlich noch 2 weitere Listen mit Upload und Ping herbeizaubern


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. Juli 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2089331487.png


----------



## DHMH (29. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haha


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2012)

PCGHGS | 1und1 | Haldensleben | DSL 6000 | 2,92 mbit/s | 0,37 mbit/s | 85 ms | link


----------



## Tripleh84 (25. August 2012)

2/Tripleh84/Unitymedia/Bad König/150 MBIT 3PLAY/142.03 Mbps/4.71 Mbps/23ms

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2139593942.png


----------



## timbo01 (25. August 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2139684911.png

DSL 16.000 **** U T-COM!


----------



## Chaosfiregs (25. September 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2201885480.png
50.000 vdsl leitung von Telekom. bitte auch aufnehmen
und nochmal
http://www.speedtest.net/result/2201891171.png
alles über wlan


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (28. September 2012)

16.)|SchwarzerQuader|O2 (ehemals Alice)|Münster|DSL 16.000|-|13.860 kbit/s|930 kbit/s| - |55 ms|http://speedtest.net/result/2208140098.png


----------



## NCphalon (8. November 2012)

NCphalon | DFN-Verein | Bonn | X-WiN | 262.20 Mbit/s | 118.10 Mbit/s | 13ms | http://speedtest.net/result/2293126910.png

Dass die Testserver auch immer so bremsen müssen^^


----------



## m4tr1z (9. November 2012)

9|M4TR1Z|1&1|Mönchengladbach|VDSL 50|48.02|9.08|2508|18|http://speedtest.net/result/2297150781.png


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (9. November 2012)

Danke 

TEAMKlLLER_TK | Kabel-Deutschland | Bad Dürkheim | 32.50 Mbit/s | 2.0 Mbit/s | 11ms | http://www.speedtest.net/result/2297431762.png


----------



## Hawky1980 (10. November 2012)

Hab die schnellste Leitung von allen, und das dank der Telekom. 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/2298318104.png


----------



## Tripleh84 (10. November 2012)

Hawky1980 schrieb:


> Hab die schnellste Leitung von allen, und das dank der Telekom.
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2298318104.png



Mein Vadder hat auch 384 Kbit/s.. Und muss für 16 Mbit bezahlen. Das gehört normal echt Verboten.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (10. November 2012)

Ich kriege 100k für den Preis von 32k am ende des monats  // Muss nur bei KD anrufen!


----------



## Hawky1980 (10. November 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Mein Vadder hat auch 384 Kbit/s.. Und muss für 16 Mbit bezahlen. Das gehört normal echt Verboten.


Wahrscheinlich noch mit Voip Telefonie. Sowas gehört echt verboten.
Ohne den Analogen Telefonanschluss hät ich Sufen oder BF3  zocken vergessen können. Naja Montag kommt nach geduldigen 6 Jahren endlich mal Schwung aufs Land mit 50mbit KabelDSL.  


@TEAMKlLLER_TK

Du wirst es nicht glauben, hab vor 4 Monaten für 150€ bei Steam Summersale an Games eingekauft. Die Games sind immernoch nicht alle unten, so nach dem Motto, saugst du noch oder spielst du schon.  


Ergänzung: Ein gewaltiger Sprung von DslLight384  auf 50mbit.


----------



## thysol (27. November 2012)

thysol | Trinity College | Dublin | 1Gbit | 827.31 mbit/s | 175.72 mbit/s | 0 ms | [URL]http://www.speedtest.net/result/2335023857.png

[/URL]​


----------



## BabaYaga (9. Dezember 2012)

Major Fletcher | UPC | Wien | Fiber Power Super 50/5 Mbit/s |-| 49.490 Kbit/s | 5.040 Kbit/s | - | 11 ms |Link


----------



## Z3rno (11. Dezember 2012)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2366492590.png Wunderschönes DSL 6000  -.- Jedoch gibt es vielleicht bei uns bald  Glasfaser eine Firma hat ein Angebot gemacht und wenn mindestens 40% das angedachten Gebietes mitmachen, bekommen wir Glasfaser mit bis zu 200mbits  außerdem ist es in denn ersten 2 Jahren günstiger als dsl 6000 und trotzdem gibt es so viele die meinen das bräuchten wir nicht, nach dem Motto "ging bis jetzt auch, warum sollte es jetzt nicht mehr  gehen? " -.- Es lebe die Stagnation.


----------



## Zakuma (12. Dezember 2012)

Zakuma | Unity Media | 2Play 32.000 | 32038 kbit/s | 758 kbit/s | - | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (12. Dezember 2012)

DSL 2000 -.-


----------



## SiBeN (14. Dezember 2012)

SiBeN | cablesurf.de | Flensburg | cablesurf 120.000 | - | 120.720 kbit/s | 5.710 kbit/s | - | 29 ms | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panache (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Internetgeschwindigkeitrangliste*

Panache | Luxembourg Online S.A. | Linger | Glasfaser 100Mbit | Download : 104,32 Mb/s  Upload : 51,26 Mb/s | Ping 0ms


----------



## taks (2. Mai 2013)

taks | UPC-Cablecom |-| 75MBits |-| 72.35MBits | 7.48MBits |-| 5ms | link


----------



## valandil (2. Mai 2013)

valandil | Telefonica Germany (o2) | München | VDSL50 (@100) | 89,78 Mbit/s |15,66 Mbit/s | 19ms
Danke an nen netten Kollegen für die Aufschaltung auf 100  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## instagib (3. Mai 2013)

Mir ist nur der Ping wichtig. Down/UP interessiert mich nicht wirklich.



> Panache | Luxembourg Online S.A. | Linger | Glasfaser 100Mbit | Download : 104,32 Mb/s Upload : 51,26 Mb/s | Ping 0ms



O_o 
0 ms auch beim Zweittest ?


----------



## End0fSeven (3. Mai 2013)

Chrigu93|Switch|Bern|müsste ne 100Mbit Standleitung sein |-|97.54mbit|74.36mbit|4ms|

Hinweis, das ist nicht mein Heim Anschluss, sondern der von der Arbeit  Aber sowas hät ich gern Zuhause 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. Mai 2013)

ja das dürfte hier aber nicht gelten..


----------



## End0fSeven (3. Mai 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> ja das dürfte hier aber nicht gelten..


 
Muss es ja auch nicht


----------



## AchtBit (3. Mai 2013)

AchtBit | Telefonica Germany o2 Funknetz | Hof | Mobilcom USB Stick | UMTS+ 21,4 Mbit/s | 12790 Kbit/s | 1670 Kbit/s | 57 ping | http://speedtest.net/result/2681030399.png


----------



## Wolli (7. Mai 2013)

Wolli | Kabel Deutschland | Berlin | Internet/telefon 100mbit | 102.04 Mb/s | 6.13 Mb/s | 8 ping | http://speedtest.net/result/1835407156.png


----------



## mcoocr (8. Mai 2013)

mcoocr | @inet | Zeltweg | TV-Kabel  | 50.73 Mbps | 5.82 Mbps | 19 ms




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldrearic (9. Mai 2013)

*update*
Aldrearic | UPC-Cablecom | 100MBits | 100.68MBits | 7.25MBits | 32ms | 

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2697861194.png


----------



## End0fSeven (11. Juni 2013)

Chrigu93 | UPC-Cablecom | Ostermundigen | 9.90mb/s | 0.91mb/s | 5ms 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiff (11. Juni 2013)

Spiff | UPC-Cablecom | Zürich | 75MBits | 79.18MBits | 7.53MBits | 10ms |

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2767160646.png


----------



## Reddgar (16. Juni 2014)

Reddgar | LEASEWEB B.B. | Amsterdam | 1Gbit | 912.91 Mb/s | 955.26 Mb/s | 1 ms | 

http://www.speedtest.net/result/3565901628.png


----------



## PCTom (16. Juni 2014)

Reddgar schrieb:


> Reddgar | LEASEWEB B.B. | Amsterdam | 1Gbit | 912.91 Mb/s | 955.26 Mb/s | 1 ms |
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3565901628.png



jetzt bin ich aber wirklich neidisch


----------



## Zeench (17. Juni 2014)

PCTom schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich aber wirklich neidisch


 Na er muss ja aufm Server drauf sitzen bei 1ms


----------



## Superwip (17. Juni 2014)

Nope, mit FTTH ist das heute technischer Standard. Quasi alle FTTH Anschlüsse die langsamer sind werden künstlich gedrosselt.

FTTH ist ja üblicherweise quasi eine direkte 1GBit/s Ethernet Verbindung (1000BASE-BX10) zum nächstgelegenen Breitband-Zugangsserver.


----------



## Zakuma (3. Juli 2014)

Aber auch ftth hat keine 1ms Latenz zum Server er muss wohl wirklich im Server Zentrum sein sonst ist das einfach schon rein physikalisch nicht machbar


----------



## godfather22 (24. Juli 2014)

godfather22 | Unitymedia | Düsseldorf | 100Mbit/s | 106.95 Mb/s | 5.24 Mb/s | 6 ms | Link

6.95 Mbit/s mehr als gebucht mit dem neuen Router ^^


----------



## derPate (24. Juli 2014)

derPate | Telekom | Würzburg | 50Mbit/s | 47,31Mbit/s | 9,48Mbit/s | 17ms

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## BeNoX (25. Juli 2014)

Reddgar schrieb:


> Reddgar | LEASEWEB B.B. | Amsterdam | 1Gbit | 912.91 Mb/s | 955.26 Mb/s | 1 ms |
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3565901628.png


 Würde ja einfach mal behaupten, dass der Speedtest nicht mit einem Privatanschluss gemacht wurde, sondern von einem Server aus. Dementsprechend die hohe Geschwindigkeit (Server Anbindung halt), und auch der niedrige Ping, vermutlich war der Server von Speedtest in der gleichen Serverfarm wie der von Reddgar. Wäre mir nämlich neu, dass leaseweb sich jetzt auch als ISP versucht, kenne den nur als Serverhoster.


----------



## Eddyloveland (29. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kabel BW find ich Klasse----


----------



## -Ultima- (26. Juni 2015)

3 | -Ultima- | Kabel DE | LD | 100 Mbit/s | 96.760 Kbit/s | 6.480 Kbit/s |   | 16 MS  | Ergebnis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheKangaroo (26. Juni 2015)

| TheKangaroo | Kabel DE | 100 Mbit/s | 99.217 Kbit/s | 5.917 Kbit/s | 15 ms | Link


----------



## Space Wolve (26. Juni 2015)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## s_mcclain (26. Juni 2015)

Hier mal aus Hamburg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddyloveland (5. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rurdo (5. Juli 2015)

Ich war glaub ich schon lange nichtmehr so zufrieden wie in letzter Zeit:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/4481799664.png

Den Speedtest kann ich Abends, Mittags oder Nachts machen, ist immer so extrem stabil und das maximum vom maximum. Hab 75/7,5 Gebucht. Denke das hängt mit nem Ausfall von vor ner Woche zusammen, ab da hatte ich fullspeed, davor haben immer wieder ein paar Mbit gefehlt 

??|Rurdo|UPC|Wien|Kabel - 75Down/7,5Up|-|75,65Mbit/s Download|7,69Mbit/s Upload|???|8ms|Link oben


----------



## darksoul6_6_6 (5. Juli 2015)

DarkSoul6_6_6 | Kabeldeutschland |Wolfsburg |100MBit |Down: 101,95 |Up: 5,6 |Ping: 15ms |Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Snowhack (11. Juli 2015)

|Snowhack|Kabel Deutschland|Bayern|100Mbit/s|-|94,61MBits/s|5,95Mbit/s|Connections|Ping 25|http://www.speedtest.net/result/4497073692.png


----------



## Lunixx (16. Juli 2015)

|Lunixx|Unitymedia|Hessen|200Mbit/s|-|210,69MBits/s|10,05Mbit/s|Connections|Ping 6|Linkhttp://www.speedtest.net/result/4373240983.png


----------



## DangerDragon95 (30. Juli 2015)

|DangerDragon95|Unetymedia|Krefeld| 2play COMFORT 120|-|15,912mb/s|0,731mb/s|Connections|Ping 14ms  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moreply (30. Juli 2015)

|moreply|Telekom|Tutzing|50 Mbit|-|47.390 Kbit/s|8.520 Kbit/s Mbps|18 ms|Klick!


----------



## xTerokx (2. August 2015)

|Terok|Kabel Deutschland|-|32 Mbit|-|30,27 mb/s|1,87 mb/s|16 ms|http://www.speedtest.net/result/4551724631.png


----------



## DaEda (23. November 2015)

|DaEda46|KMS München|Niederroth|100 Mbit|-|94,88 mb/s|9,58 mb/s|3 ms|http://www.speedtest.net/result/4857164106.png


----------



## sleipDE (6. Dezember 2015)

|sleipDE|Vodafone Kabel Deutschland|Vettelschoß|100 Mbit|-|100,74 mb/s|6,12 mb/s|21 ms|http://www.speedtest.net/result/4191184752.png


----------



## Acemonty (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin in der Rangliste sicher ganz weit unten 

13mbit Download 1,2mbit Upload  
Dafür aber durchgängig Pings  fast im einstelligen Bereich


----------



## sleipDE (6. Dezember 2015)

Mein Ping liegt je nach Server auch im einstelligen Bereich, da die Wertung aber hier nach Downloadgeschwindigkeit geht hab ich den Server in Köln genommen, da der für mich am schnellsten ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schredderr (10. Dezember 2015)

Schredderr|INEXIO|Losheim am See|VDSL25|-|24,40 Mb/s|2,32 Mb/s|-|11 ms|http://www.speedtest.net/result/4431825085.png


----------



## 666mille (10. Dezember 2015)

Down: 213,8 Mb/s
UP: 9,7 Mb/s
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## chapchap (10. Dezember 2015)

|chapchap|Swisscom|Uster|1GB|-|811,78MBs|886,74MBs|-|9ms|Bild

Ist halt n bisschen witzlos wenn die Server nicht hinterher kommen, wie der zB: http://www.speedtest.net/result/4903848527.png


----------



## Zocker_Boy (11. Dezember 2015)

Down: 46.7 Mbps
Up 8.56 Mbps
Ping: 19 ms
Provider: Telekom

Link: http://www.speedtest.net/result/4907955892.png


----------



## Schrotti (11. Dezember 2015)

|Schrotti|Telekom|Berlin|50 Mbit|-|46.90 Kbit/s|9.530 Kbit/s Mbps|18 ms|Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyel (9. Januar 2016)

|Thyel|Unitymedia|Willich|200 Mbit|-|214,05 Mb/s|20,9 Mb/s|-|32ms|Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horilein (10. Januar 2016)

|Horilein|KabelDeutschland|Magdeburg|100 Mbit|6 Mbit|99.02 Mbps| 5.94 Mbps|28 ms| Speedtest.net by Ookla - page_title target="_blank">http://www.speedtest.net/result/4984515731.png</a></a>"]Klink[/URL]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkside (10. Januar 2016)

|Darkside|KabelDeutschland|Salzgitter|100 Mbit|6 Mbit|101.98 Mbps| 6.18 Mbps|16 ms| Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## groundcontrol (11. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



|Groundcontrol|MANDA|Darmstadt|10000 Mbit |658 Mbit|649Mbps|1 MS

Hab nur eine Gigabit Netzwerkkarte mit 10 GB Netzwerkkarte ist es dann richtig schnell 

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## sentinel1 (2. Februar 2016)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/5050237119.png




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



|sentinel1|VodafoneKD|Daun|100 MBit| 100 MBit | 6 MBit | 11 ms

Steam pendelt sich bei ca. 11,8 MB ein.


----------



## J4ckH19h (5. Februar 2016)

Siehe Signatur


----------



## theLamer (6. Februar 2016)

Hab festgestellt, dass mein Router einfach saulahm ist. Mit direktem Gigabit-Lan an Thunderbolt bekomme ich deutlich mehr

|theLamer|AG DSN|Dresden|1000 Mbit|-|518 Mbit|324 Mbit|-|5 ms|Bild|


----------



## mr2insane (25. Februar 2016)

Down: 51,40mbit Up: 10,62 Ping: 23MS

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Februar 2016)

Da mach ich doch mal mit .

|nonamez78|Unitymedia|Down: 211.92 MBits|Up: 22.07 MBits|10 ms|Link|


----------



## Juggernaut1 (10. März 2016)

|Juggernaut1|Unitymedia|Down: 206.13 MBits|Up: 19.85 MBits|16 ms|Link|


----------



## Pikus (10. März 2016)

|Pikus|Vodafone| - |50Mbit/s|-|49.560 Kbit/s|1990 Kbit/s| N/A |1ms|Link


----------



## Eddyloveland (14. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eddyloveland | Unitymedia | 210 Mbit/s |-|209.002 Kbit´s | 9.940 Kbit´s | 1ms


----------



## Eddyloveland (14. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eddyloveland | Unitymedia | 210 Mbit/s |-|209.002 Kbit´s | 9.940 Kbit´s | 1ms Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## nonamez78 (14. März 2016)

Die Werte mit dem 1ms Ping zweifele ich jetzt mal als nach außen nutzbar an . Das sind Raten, welche man in einem Rechenzentrum hinbekommt, aber schon Rechenzentrum zu Rechenzentrum packt das nicht mehr. Entweder ist es ein Messfehler, oder die Datenquelle steht im Unitymedia Netz, was aber nicht mehr der nutzbaren Bandbreite nach außen entsprechen würde.


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. März 2016)

joar die 200 auf der Uhr sehen schon nett aus, schade das gerade hier in meinem eck die neu beworbenen 400 noch nicht drinn sind.


----------



## FroZine (7. Dezember 2016)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Sonst sind es ~ 800-900 up&down ^^
Google Fiber


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

Wo lebt ihr, dass ihr so eine Speed habt? 
Ich hab 1,1MB/s down. 90KB/s up. Mehr gibt es nicht.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Dezember 2016)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

162Mbit / 9.91 Mbit
zufrieden


----------



## target2804 (9. Dezember 2016)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Vodafone Kabel Deutschland 200mbit


----------



## FroZine (15. Dezember 2016)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

1gb/s berlin


----------



## ForceOne (16. Dezember 2016)

EWE (regionaler Anbieter in Norddeutschland)/50k Leitung

Link


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Technisch wären  0,5 GBit ( Kabel Vodafone in der Vulkaneifel ) möglich, wir langen 0,2 Gbit.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (15. Juli 2017)

Platz: Wird sich erst zeigen|PCGHX-Nick: lustige_Fehlerquelle|Anbieter: UPC|Internetanschluss:150Mbps/15Mbps|Download: 143.27|Upload: 15.17|Ping: 17ms


----------



## ErEins (15. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 (Y)


----------



## sentinel1 (10. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (13. September 2020)

__





						Speedtest Custom - Test your internet speeds
					





					deutsche-glasfaser.speedtestcustom.com
				




Download: 816,9 MB/s
Upload: 47.6 MB/s
Ping 13 ms


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2020)

Habe Kabel 250/50 Tarif. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sentinel1 (14. September 2020)

Bei Gigabit merkt man schon, dass auch die Zwischenknoten bremsen, die volle Leistung wird auch erst allmählich aufgebaut.


----------



## sentinel1 (23. September 2020)

Crysis ( 6 bis 7 GiB) hat via Steam soeben ca. 1 Minute gedauert, nach 20 Sekunden waren es so durchgehend 80 MiB/s.


----------



## Schrotti (26. September 2020)

Schrotti schrieb:


> |Schrotti|Telekom|Berlin|50 Mbit|-|46.90 Kbit/s|9.530 Kbit/s Mbps|18 ms|Bild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Update:
Zwei Anschlüsse über ein Unifi Security Gateway am Start.
Telekom SVDSL 250 (Brutto 255 Mbit/s)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PÜYR Kabel 440/13 (ab 01.10.2020 | 500/25)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

